
Show HN: Pandas in JS - michaelclawar
https://stratodem.github.io/pandas.js-docs
======
aplc0r
No comment on the actual project.

I hate how this site fills up my browser history as I scroll. This is a
breaking of the back button I haven't encountered before.

~~~
dharness
I agree. Once I realized this was happening I stopped scrolling because I
didn't want to have to click back that many times.

------
JPKab
This is really awesome. Glad I found it.

------
coolio222
Very cool. The whole pandas API is huge. What was your focus for your
implementation? Isn't there another well known js library that allows SQL
operations including aggregates? How fast is it compared to that?

What happens if I load a 100MB csv file into a pandas.js dataframe in the
browser and compute an aggregate? How fast is this?

~~~
michaelclawar
The initial focus was on using it for plotting in React. We wanted to make
shouldComponentUpdate decisions quickly and the Immutable base of pandas-js
allows for quick, cheap comparisons after querying data directly from our API.
See the post on it here: “Pandas & Immutable.js” @StratoDem
[https://insights.stratodem.com/pandas-immutable-
js-2d9bf0106...](https://insights.stratodem.com/pandas-immutable-
js-2d9bf010639b)

The next step will involve performance optimizations as the aggregates will be
slow at 100MB. At that scale, we do the operations server side (we've
exclusively been using this client side). Thanks for raising that concern!

